

Build a Company for the Long Term - sinzone
http://www.slideshare.net/Finance4Founders/financeforfounderfinal-090620191829-phpapp022

======
finiteloop
This is a great presentation. We ended up having a good set of terms when we
did the FriendFeed Series A because we were fortunate to find good advice, but
I wish I had read this when I left Google to start a company. The incentives
implicit in these deal terms turn out to really impact your company at its
most important points (acquisition, new funding rounds, etc).

Also worth reading:

Chris Dixon on "Ideal first round deal terms": <http://www.cdixon.org/?p=271>

Fred Wilson's response to Chris' post: [http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/08/the-
ideal-first-round-term-s...](http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2009/08/the-ideal-first-
round-term-sheet.html)

------
csmajorfive
Is there a good book out there where I can read about the terminology and
various pivots in term sheets? Good information about the mechanics seems rare
..

------
jasonlbaptiste
this is VERY well done and has a few specific scenarios that are explained
well. Money quote: "Last money in, is the first money out"

~~~
fpgeek
Interesting, my money quote was: "Pay someone to watch your back".

